
Ampere 16nm ARM64 32 Core CPU Shipping [pdf] - vermaden
https://www.opencompute.org/files/18150J-Ampere-PPT-OCPSummitKumar-final.pdf
======
vermaden
Other useful links:

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/09/18/ampere_shipping/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/09/18/ampere_shipping/)

[https://amperecomputing.com/ampere-announces-availability-
of...](https://amperecomputing.com/ampere-announces-availability-of-emag-for-
hyperscale-cloud-computing-and-unveils-aggressive-multi-generation-roadmap/)

